# WMA's hunting pheasant



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I looked in the guidebook & cannot find the answer? It only talks about having to have one while hunting"migratory birds"
--While out on any of the WMA's hunting pheasant are you required to have a plug in your shotgun?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I would say that you are along with steel shot. 

Sooner or later Utah needs to get with the program and other states and just require a plug in a shotgun for hunting.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

No kidding!!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I have to have a shotgun set up for the WMA's & another set up for chukar/grouse....
Too many **** rules & aren't clear at all!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just use a over under and shoot only steel shot, that should cover all the bases. 

When I moved to Colorado I went hunting grouse. I quickly found out that the shotgun required a plug. But also in Colorado you can hunt all upland game with a rifle, shotgun, pellet gun, sling shot, and throw rocks. 
Just a little give and take.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

16 gauge lead for upland.12 gauge steel for waterfowl. Will most of the time have both in the truck.

If hunting on wma only steel always.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm asking if you need a plug or not in your shotgun to hunt pheasant on the WMA's....?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

If you are on a waterfowl WMA then yes you do. You also need non-toxic shot, If you are on any other WMA then I don't see why you would need a plug for pheasants. You can shoot lead also.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

The only time you need a plug in your shotgun is if you are hunting "migratory birds".....pheasants are not


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

It doesn't state this anywhere that I've seen? It does state the law concerning "non-toxic" shot


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> The only time you need a plug in your shotgun is if you are hunting "migratory birds".....pheasants are not


I understand that and agree. However, if you are hunting a waterfowl management area where there are migratory birds in season, I wouldn't chance not having a plug. 
It's a great question for the DWR


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

I looked at this early in the year and had the same question. My conclusion was if on waterfowl wma yes to non-toxic shot, and only need a plug if hunting migratory birds, not pheasants. 

Just like the dove thread earlier though, if on waterfowl wma how could you prove you weren't planning on shooting any ducks too? Probably smart to use the plug if on those wmas. 

If on any other wma not governed for migratory birds, I don't worry about a plug.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I agree!!!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Just an easy way for the state to issue tickets to innocent people


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure why you would need more than 3 shots at a pheasant?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Iron Bear said:


> Not sure why you would need more than 3 shots at a pheasant?


That was my thought as well. If you need more than 3 shots for a pheasant you probably should spend some time at the range first. Or get a 3 1/2 magnum that throws a ton of shot per bang.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Only time I take a plug out is if I'm going to chase rabbits and half the time I forget I have more then 3 shoots in. If I can't hit it in 3 I'm not going to with 5 that's just spray and pray.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It is nice when hunting Utah upland game to have 5 shots in the shot gun just so that I don't have to carry very many more in my pockets. With 5 shots I can usually bag a couple of birds, then it is back to the truck.

AS I said earlier, Utah needs to get with the program and just make it that you need a plug in your shotgun no matter what you are hunting.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

I hunted a WMA that is listed as a waterfowl WMA, but only has a river running through all the property. We were checked in the parking lot. They only asked to see birds, licence, and shells that were used. Never once asked about plugs or checked them.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Iron Bear said:


> Not sure why you would need more than 3 shots at a pheasant?


Just wondering if a plug is required or not..... Has nothing to do with how many shots I may need


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh so it's a weight reduction issue. 

I get it.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Critter said:


> It is nice when hunting Utah upland game to have 5 shots in the shot gun just so that I don't have to carry very many more in my pockets. With 5 shots I can usually bag a couple of birds, then it is back to the truck.
> 
> AS I said earlier, Utah needs to get with the program and just make it that you need a plug in your shotgun no matter what you are hunting.


So in one sentence you say its nice to carry 5 shots in your gun and give a good reason why and then in the other sentence you say we should be limited in the number of shells you can carry?--weird -O,-

I like the current law and I see no reason to change it--5 shots sure comes in handy when you get into a nice staggered covey of chukars. I don't need to force by ethical standards on you so why do you want to force your 'program' on me. There is no biological reason to change the current law so leave it alone.


----------



## Avery Cook (Jul 31, 2014)

You need non-toxic shot on WMAs (see page 31-32 of the 2015-16 Upland Guidebook), but you do not need a shotgun plug to hunt pheasants.

A plug and HIP number is only required when hunting migratory game birds (American Crow, band-tailed pigeon, mourning dove, sandhill crane, white-winged dove, waterfowl).


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Airborne said:


> So in one sentence you say its nice to carry 5 shots in your gun and give a good reason why and then in the other sentence you say we should be limited in the number of shells you can carry?--weird -O,-
> 
> I like the current law and I see no reason to change it--5 shots sure comes in handy when you get into a nice staggered covey of chukars. I don't need to force by ethical standards on you so why do you want to force your 'program' on me. There is no biological reason to change the current law so leave it alone.


I did contradict myself some but I get along just fine with 3 shots in a shotgun. I'll carry 5 while hunting in Utah if I feel like pulling the plug out of my shotgun. As for chuckers and 5 shots, I have only seen a couple of times that needing more than a couple of shots. Usually by that time they are out of range and you have time to reload.

One problem that I see is if by chance you happen onto a nice group of ducks or a couple of geese and you have a unplugged shotgun and lead shot out in the grasslands what are you going to do? Just shoot them with a unplugged shotgun and lead shot or try to put a plug into the gun and swap over to steel shot?

I was hunting pheasants one year and happened to have a swan permit in my pocket when we came upon a farmers pond that had 2 swans sitting on it. If I would of had a unplugged shotgun legally I would of had to let them go but since my shotgun had a plug in it I just swapped to a larger size shot and bagged my swan. But that was before steel shot and the swan permit was state wide.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

If someone wants to limit themselves to 3 shots and wants to shoot steel all the time then go right ahead--nothing is stopping you from be ready for all those swans hangin in the chukar hills :grin:. Advocating for Utah to change its laws with no biological backing and is based totally upon your individual experiences is utterly myopic.

And may I add that if you think 5 shots don't come in handy for chukar you probably don't chukar hunt very often. I could be wrong but I know of no serious chukar hunter that wouldn't agree that 5 shots puts more birds in the bag of an underutilized resource in the state. A good friend hunts with a side by side and does incredibly well but he knows a 5 shot gun is an advantage. 

Again if you want to limit yourself then by all means--if you want to try to convince others to limit themselves then please do--if you want to force your idea into law based upon your limited level of experience without biological backing--well I take issue with that.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Without a plug in my shotgun it only holds 4


----------



## madewell (Dec 8, 2008)

Airborne said:


> If someone wants to limit themselves to 3 shots and wants to shoot steel all the time then go right ahead--nothing is stopping you from be ready for all those swans hangin in the chukar hills :grin:. Advocating for Utah to change its laws with no biological backing and is based totally upon your individual experiences is utterly myopic.
> 
> And may I add that if you think 5 shots don't come in handy for chukar you probably don't chukar hunt very often. I could be wrong but I know of no serious chukar hunter that wouldn't agree that 5 shots puts more birds in the bag of an underutilized resource in the state. A good friend hunts with a side by side and does incredibly well but he knows a 5 shot gun is an advantage.
> 
> Again if you want to limit yourself then by all means--if you want to try to convince others to limit themselves then please do--if you want to force your idea into law based upon your limited level of experience without biological backing--well I take issue with that.


How many chuks do you need out of one covey?I'm normally only taking one or if I manage a double on the rise two and sometimes my guns are plugged sometimes not depends on where and what I've been after.it only takes a couple minutes to change a plug out.
I say carry as much ammo as you want wherever you want.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

You do not need a plug for hunting pheasants.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

You should never need more than 3 shots. For 2 reasons. First if you miss on your third and final shot for that volley. You may want to consider going and do some trap or skeet shooting. It helps improve your shooting immensely. HOWEVER that may not be the case. You may be an excellent shot. Which leads me to number Two, you shouldn't be harvesting more than three birds from any covey. Only a huge jerk would do that, and I assume you are not. So that is why we have three shots instead of 5-15 shots. I hope that even if the rule is ambiguous you would err on the side of a true hunter and sportsman and have three and give those little buggers a chance.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

cornerfinder said:


> You should never need more than 3 shots. For 2 reasons. First if you miss on your third and final shot for that volley. You may want to consider going and do some trap or skeet shooting. It helps improve your shooting immensely. HOWEVER that may not be the case. You may be an excellent shot. Which leads me to number Two, you shouldn't be harvesting more than three birds from any covey. Only a huge jerk would do that, and I assume you are not. So that is why we have three shots instead of 5-15 shots. I hope that even if the rule is ambiguous you would err on the side of a true hunter and sportsman and have three and give those little buggers a chance.


Seriously dude--Don't force whatever ethical 'standards' you think you have on me or anyone else. They have this thing called a 'daily limit', maybe you have heard of it, how I get there or anyone else is a moot point. I will follow the law and hunt how I want to hunt. The 'little buggers' will be just fine.

Whenever I hear someone 'pontificate' about going to the trap range or that all you need is such and such shots--well I doubt anybody like that even chukar hunts. How is that trap session going to teach you how to be a better shot after you have hiked 4 miles in snow, traversed 3,000 feet of elevation and are running to a dog on point 200 yards above you over the next hill--you hustle to approach your dog, move past them all the while you are on a 60 degree slope with slick, wet rocks, no footing, huffing and puffing, trying not to puke and all of the sudden twenty birds flush out of nowhere--your damned rights I want five shots! Man I get jazzed up just typing that.

Anyways, let's see your pile o' chukars there cornfinder, you superman of the chukar hills :grin:


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

Seriously, I guess my assumptions were wrong. I don't do it to prove anything to anyone. It's never been about a bag count. You may be interested in this


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Ok guys I contacted Amy Canning on this and her answer is "You do NOT need a plug if you are hunting pheasants on a wma(even a waterfowl wma) However they recommend you have a plug in case you want to take a duck, goose, swan. Also non toxic shot is a must!!


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for the answer!!


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

The DNR website says right on it that you have to use non-toxic shot. If you are hunting Pheasant on a WMA and you don't have a plug it is your responsibility to proof you are not hunting migratory birds. Also carry a proc with you.


----------

